# Favorite Bonefish Rod



## LowTideFly (Apr 8, 2016)

Orvis Helios 3D 8wt is my go-to!

But I can’t put down the Douglas Sky 8wt 


What’s your fave Bonefish Rod??


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

The ones I build... but here I’m talking about spinning rods...

For fly rods all I ever handed my anglers was an 8wt rod most days... If the wind was difficult- then a 9wt... if the wind was howling- then a 10wt...

Some years back I quit building fly rods for my anglers since I simply can’t replace one quick enough when it gets broken. For that you need a rodmaker with very good warranty service (and TFO has been outstanding...).

If you fish the ‘glades (I long ago quit guiding for bonefish...) you’re going to break some rods...


----------



## sidelock (Jan 31, 2011)

Custom build CTS Affinity FX 908-4pc.


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

Anything in 6wt unless the wind gets up, then I guess and 8wt is ok.


----------



## numbskull (Jan 30, 2019)

On my most enjoyable days I've had a 7wt in hand.
However, that's on foot in manageable winds (<15-17kts).
Most bonefish feel overmatched on an 8wt so I'll only use that when situations (boat, less stealth, deeper water, heavier flies, bigger wind) require it.
As for what brand, I doubt it matters, but I've got and am happy with a 7wt Exocett. When matched with the right line for the conditions and one's casting ability I suspect any rod will perform and feel fine.


----------



## backcast (Apr 9, 2013)

I used a Scott Meridian 9wt in Ascension Bay for bones. It got bent pretty good. It really seemed like an 8wt. Fished 6 days and saw 4 shots at Permit. Mostly fished for bones. I really want to get the Meridian 8’4” rod for fishing off the skiff.


----------



## flyslinger (Feb 7, 2019)

For years my main rod for bones in Belize and Ascension was a Winston 6-weight two-piece. But now I only carry 4-piece rods on planes. I usually take a 6- and an 8-weight. TFO makes a decent rod but so does Echo and others. I gave up on high-end rods years ago, especially Sage.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I've caught lots of bones on my 7 wt. Sage II but i broke the tip after 30 years. Now i have an 8 wt. I'll use. I have caught them on a 5 wt. Diamond back with a Marryat reel


----------



## sidelock (Jan 31, 2011)

permitchaser said:


> I've caught lots of bones on my 7 wt. Sage II but i broke the tip after 30 years. Now i have an 8 wt. I'll use. I have caught them on a 5 wt. Diamond back with a Marryat reel


As you are probably aware, if you send that rod in to sage they will roll a new tip for it. From what I understand, Sage keeps all their mandrels even those of discontinued rods.


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

Caught bones on 6, 8 and 9. My favorite is the one with a Bonefish on the end of it.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

sidelock said:


> As you are probably aware, if you send that rod in to sage they will roll a new tip for it. From what I understand, Sage keeps all their mandrels even those of discontinued rods.


I sent it back to Sage and they sent it back still broken. Said they don’t fix old rods
So I’m done with Sage


----------



## reallyshallow (May 19, 2010)

Gloomis GLX Classic 9wt


----------



## flyslinger (Feb 7, 2019)

permitchaser said:


> I sent it back to Sage and they sent it back still broken. Said they don’t fix old rods
> So I’m done with Sage


Likewise.


----------



## sidelock (Jan 31, 2011)

permitchaser said:


> I sent it back to Sage and they sent it back still broken. Said they don’t fix old rods
> So I’m done with Sage


They must have changed their policy. I send them back an old 890 RPLX 3 piece a few years ago and they replaced the tip for $50 and they just recently replaced the cork handle on a friend's 1290 RPLX 2 piece. Both rods are 20 years old ! I'd be pissed too.


----------



## numbskull (Jan 30, 2019)

I wish. Sage now charges $150 to replace a section on their "classic rods", which includes the RPLX series.


----------



## Chopsflyfishes (Aug 26, 2018)

Another vote for the H3D 8wt. Though I have been known to bring the 6wt and 7wt as well.


----------



## RJTaylor (Oct 4, 2017)

T&T HS907-4


----------



## Gorma (Nov 21, 2018)

I am really happy with Winston Air Salt. I have 8 and 10 wt. 
In my hands this rod do not like overweight, short head fly lines. I love 8 weight with 8 SA bonefish line: sharp/smooth/tight loops...(Becoming clumsy with Rio bonefish..).


----------



## mtgreenheads (May 20, 2014)

I really enjoyed my Sage X 9' 7 WT on my last trip to Belize for their smallish bones.


----------



## Txsportsman (Jul 9, 2017)

I really like a 6WT or 7WT if the conditions are right. Tough to go wrong with so many good manufactures these days!


----------



## tight_lines_fl (May 10, 2018)

anyone have any input on the TFO mangrove?


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

tight_lines_fl said:


> anyone have any input on the TFO mangrove?


A little slower action tip section for a bonefish rod. But it can be done.

Why, do you have one?


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

LowTideFly said:


> Orvis Helios 3D 8wt is my go-to!
> 
> But I can’t put down the Douglas Sky 8wt
> 
> ...


Either one is great for that. But my first pick would be the Sky.


----------



## tight_lines_fl (May 10, 2018)

Backwater said:


> A little slower action tip section for a bonefish rod. But it can be done.
> 
> Why, do you have one?


I don’t have one yet... I’m just looking for a good 7wt and heard the mangrove and bvk are pretty good and just wanted some more input before I pulled the trigger.


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

tight_lines_fl said:


> I don’t have one yet... I’m just looking for a good 7wt and heard the mangrove and bvk are pretty good and just wanted some more input before I pulled the trigger.


Two fairly different rods -- I'd go throw them both and see which you like better. I imagine you'll find that the BVK will be more comfortable long, and the Mangrove will be easier to throw short. They are both pretty versatile rods though, I think it will boil down to personal preference and casting style.

Between those two, I would personally choose the BVK for bones and the Mangrove for reds.


----------



## tight_lines_fl (May 10, 2018)

bryson said:


> Two fairly different rods -- I'd go throw them both and see which you like better. I imagine you'll find that the BVK will be more comfortable long, and the Mangrove will be easier to throw short. They are both pretty versatile rods though, I think it will boil down to personal preference and casting style.
> 
> Between those two, I would personally choose the BVK for bones and the Mangrove for reds.


Perfect input! Thank you!


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

tight_lines_fl said:


> I don’t have one yet... I’m just looking for a good 7wt and heard the mangrove and bvk are pretty good and just wanted some more input before I pulled the trigger.


Like Bryson stated, if I were looking at both the BVK and the Mangrove, each rod is completely different. The BVK is very fast. The Mangrove is somewhat fast (not very fast) and has a slower tip for casting up close. If I was looking at both, then I would just get an Axiom 2. Overall, it's a better rod, would serve both purposes (reds and bones) and worth the extra money.


----------

